# [App Santé] Faire une sauvegarde



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Comment faire une sauvegarde , de l'application santé ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

je pensais qu'avec iTunes  une sauvegarde serait faite


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> je pensais qu'avec iTunes  une sauvegarde serait faite



Normalement ton iPhone est sauvegardé sur ton Mac, et, ou sur iCloud. Tu peux le faire depuis iTunes


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Normalement ton iPhone est sauvegardé sur ton Mac, et, ou sur iCloud. Tu peux le faire depuis iTunes



Justement , je sauvegarde avec itunes , en faisant une restauration avec une sauvegarde , cette application est revenue a zéro


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Justement , je sauvegarde avec itunes , en faisant une restauration avec une sauvegarde , cette application est revenue a zéro



Dans ce cas il faut attendre le passage à Yosemite ...
Si tu remets à zéro ton iPhone, ça met tout à zéro ...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans ce cas il faut attendre le passage à Yosemite ...
> Si tu remets à zéro ton iPhone, ça met tout à zéro ...



Non j'ai juste fait une sauvegarde demandée par Apple pour un contrat Apple Care , et a ma grande surprise toutes mes données de cette application avaient été supprimer 

Des infos sur la date de sortie de Yosemite ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Des infos sur la date de sortie de Yosemite ?



C'est étonnant que ces données ont été supprimées !!
Je ne vais rien mettre dans cette application.

Yosemite, ils parlent d'octobre 2014, mince on y est bientôt :rose:


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est étonnant que ces données ont été supprimées !!
> Je ne vais rien mettre dans cette application.
> 
> Yosemite, ils parlent d'octobre 2014, mince on y est bientôt :rose:



Oui assez étonnant , pourtant sympa cette application
C'est pour bientôt alors


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2014)

Eh oui, voilà à quoi nous mène la demande de sécurisation extrême que nous voulons.

Apple a bien dit qu&#8217;aucune donnée de l'app santé n'était transférée sur iCloud.

Par contre, et la je n'ai pas testé, peut être que cela peut être sauvegardé si on demande la sécurisation de la sauvegarde sur iTunes. Ce qui permet déjà de sauvegarder les mots de passe.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Eh oui, voilà à quoi nous mène la demande de sécurisation extrême que nous voulons.
> 
> Apple a bien dit quaucune donnée de l'app santé n'était transférée sur iCloud.
> 
> Par contre, et la je n'ai pas testé, peut être que cela peut être sauvegardé si on demande la sécurisation de la sauvegarde sur iTunes. Ce qui permet déjà de sauvegarder les mots de passe.



J'avais pas du tout pensé a cela , bon reflexes Gwen   je vais tester cela


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2014)

c'est bon voila la solution

http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12790224&postcount=5

Merci a kasimodem


----------

